# Can The Weather Cause Constipation?



## balancedgrub (Jul 13, 2014)

I wanted to share this with others out there. As I have researched a little on the effects of weather and the motility of the bowel and it could help you answer some unanswered questions.

During the winter months I get many people complain to me about constipation. This could be coincidence or down to many other factors such as you exercise less because it's cold outside or drinking all of those festive Peppermint lattes from Starbuck (too much sugar, too much milk). However another factor can be linked to the weather it's self. During the winter months a least 12 million people across Northern Europe are affected by SAD (Seasonal affective disorder) also know as 'winter depression' and most commonly affects in women.

What Is SAD?

SAD occurs when you don't get enough exposure to natural sunlight. In the UK days are shorter and nights are longer. This affects the production of Vitamin D and as a result affects hormone levels in the body specifically serotonin. Serotonin is responsible for mood, appetite, sleep and in this case motility of the bowel. Therefore if we are getting less vitamin D from sunlight, serotonin (9o% of which is produced in the gut) production is down resulting in a slow gut and one of the main symptoms is constipation.

Now, I'm not saying you have SAD you may be pretty happy day to day but lack of vitamin D could be showing by throwing your bowel habits off.

How do I increase my Vitamin D without sunlight?

The most simple way is to just take a Vitamin D supplement which you can find at many health stores, or:


Fatty fish
Canned Tuna
Egg Yolks
Cos Liver oil
SAD specific lamps / Ultra Violet Lamps

So there you have it, this could be the reason for your reason bout of constipation. Stay happy and positive and so will your gut!

Let me know your thoughts and if you experience more digestive problems depending on the time of year...

















Balanced Grub


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Just wanted to add that whenever I eat salmon, which is usually once or twice a month, I have a decent BM the next day.

I started experimenting with fish oil supplements again, taking one a day, to see if it helps me go. So far? Yes.

Back on subject: You can always go to a tanning bed to get some fake sun in. It always helps me feel better - I love having a bit of a tan - even though tanning beds are bad for your skin.


----------

